# How many of you have a minimum charge?



## Keystone621 (Feb 27, 2014)

$130.00


----------



## LI-Remodeler (Feb 3, 2015)

If you call Pella and they send out a service technician (a guy with a ruler and pad) to see whats up, you get charged $190.00 and that's just for stepping inside your house for 20 minutes.

So just keep that in mind when you run to peoples homes to check something out. Don't be shy, people don't like paying it, but they all write out the check.

and that doesn't come off the top if you go with the work


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

LI-Remodeler said:


> If you call Pella and they send out a service technician (a guy with a ruler and pad) to see whats up, you get charged $190.00 and that's just for stepping inside your house for 20 minutes.
> 
> So just keep that in mind when you run to peoples homes to check something out. Don't be shy, people don't like paying it, but they all write out the check.
> 
> and that doesn't come off the top if you go with the work


I have never been charged by Pella for a service call.


----------



## Jeepkid (Feb 19, 2014)

I do a $65 service call to come out and $35 an hr with a 1 hour minimum, kills off all the tire kickers right away. In the begining i was running around everywhere. There is so many hours that dont get billed out and i just am not setup to haul a bunch of stuff with to every job. 

I feel bad charging $100 for changing a valve that took 5 minutes but i tend to work in other work for future jobs, just did 2 laundry valves and turned around and bid the house for paint and landed the job.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

1/2 day minimum I do make exceptions for long time customers like 20 plus years. Might even do it at no charge if I'm in the neighborhood and it takes less than an hour for long time customers, I figure they've been loyal and referrals are priceless.


----------



## Yianno (Dec 11, 2014)

I work with minimum charge as well for smaller jobs. 50-75 dollars min charge for certain jobs, that would probably get classified as 
"handyman" or odd jobs. Then 250-300 dollars for anything larger scale, like painting a small room. I tend to weed out the people who want stuff for free, even though I prefer not to lose the customer, this way. 

I used to work as sub-contractor for this guy who ran a handyman company. It was all b/s work but kept me busy in between contracts. He would charge 25/hr and there was a min charge of 3 hours. Here in Ontario by law you have to be paid for min 3 hours. This is one thing I liked about the job, most jobs I was in and out within 30 minutes max. Got paid for 3 hours.

In all honesty you have to have some sort of minimum charge, you cannot work for free. Doesn't matter if it is a small job that isn't worth your min charge. Your time and expenses are worth something!


----------



## kiwiinnorway (Apr 23, 2014)

2 hour minimum :thumbup:. No one blinks. 

Think about the admin involved in your process. Creating, sending and following up on an invoice takes time!


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

If it's a really good client I'll only charge them an hour and I mean really good ones. Other then that it's a half day charge.


----------



## LI-Remodeler (Feb 3, 2015)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I have never been charged by Pella for a service call.


 You're not a homeowner on Long Island either.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

LI-Remodeler said:


> You're not a homeowner on Long Island either.


Your point?

Your post said, "If you call"...context would be me, the contractor, not a home owner.

Is there is something wrong with a door my customer isn't going to pay a dime, regardless if they are on Long Island.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Your point?
> 
> Your post said, "If you call"...context would be me, the contractor, not a home owner.
> 
> Is there is something wrong with a door my customer isn't going to pay a dime, regardless if they are on Long Island.


His point was it was from a customer's perspective.


----------



## LI-Remodeler (Feb 3, 2015)

Inner10 said:


> His point was it was from a customer's perspective.


Thank you and it was obvious to most but some people need to be the controversial forum cop. 


I took the time to post to give real contractors that pass through this forum a sense of what is being charged by large companies to walk through a door.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> His point was it was from a customer's perspective.


But that wasn't the topic nor subject. He rebutted my comment but changed the rules of the game. 

I wasn't addressing a customer calling Pella.

He set the subject when he said "if you call". "You" would be us the audience, and since the audience on CT is contractors, there should be no charge.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> But that wasn't the topic nor subject. He rebutted my comment but changed the rules of the game.
> 
> I want addressing a customer calling Pella. He set the subject when he said "if you call". "You" would be us the audience and since the audience on CT is contractors, there should be no charge.


Yeah you're always right.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

LI-Remodeler said:


> Thank you and it was obvious to most but some people need to be the controversial forum cop.
> 
> 
> I took the time to post to give real contractors that pass through this forum a sense of what is being charged by large companies to walk through a door.


No you directly referenced my comment. And since I wasn't taking about customers your point was not valid.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> No you directly referenced my comment. And since I wasn't taking about customers your point was not valid.


Don't you have something better to do on a nice Sunday morning?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Yeah you're always right.


I am in this case. You can't change the subject when referencing a conversation or post. My comments had nothing to do with a service call from a customer.

But I guarantee that if I called Pella on my customers behalf there would be no charge.


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

Ugh


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Don't you have something better to do on a nice Sunday morning?


Don't you? Maybe there's a tile thread you can lend your expertise to.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Don't you? Maybe there's a tile thread you can lend your expertise to.


Yes I do I'm at work now...doing what I do best.


----------

